# Colorado River near Bastrop



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

Anyone know anything about fishing the colorado river in/near Bastrop? There's a launch at Fisherman's Park in downtown Bastrop. I learned of it from internet but haven't been there in person.

Any info?

What about Lake Bastrop?


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes, there is a ramp at Fishermans Park. The river is a little bit high right now and just a little off colored and the catfishing has gotten some better. If you have some worms or a good quality punch bait you can do all right during the day in the shade of trees where there is a little curent. Fish close to the bank not out in open water. If you can get some of the yellow grass hoppers that are around the area, they are really good right now for catching bigger channel cats. I usually just ride on the back roads in the area at night and pick them off of the weeds growing beside the road. When the river is first rising, it rises every day, that is the best time to catch fish. When it starts to drop, the bite really falls off. Hope that helps...


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeh, I remember the old grasshopper in the dark trick. My older brother used to keep my hands stain from hopper juice all summer. The best river, creek and pond bait ever.


----------

